

Scene stealer: The aXXo files - parenthesis
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/films/features/scene-stealer-the-axxo-files-1214699.html

======
mindplunge
Had a little smile on my face reading this line: "If you already know his
name, chances are you've been doing something illegal."

